# Impossible de partitionner mon disque avec bootcamp



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

Hello,

Je viens de passer 1 heure à lire les différents sujets traitant de bootcamp. 

Je cherche à installer un dualboot windows 10. Mon iso est le suivant : Win10_1803_French_x64

J'ai testé quelques commandes sur mon iTerm, des fois j'arrive à accéder à certaines étapes et des fois non.

Voici ma config :

macOS High Sierra Version 10.13.6
MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015)
Processeur 2,5 GHz Intel Core i7
Mémoire 16 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Disque de démarrage Macintosh HD
Graphisme AMD Radeon R9 M370X 2048 Mo Intel Iris Pro 1536 Mo


Au début j'avais un message me disant que mon disque ne pouvait être pas être partitionné avec un problème de "journalisation (?)" (Journalisée). J'ai donc fais un "diskutil list" et ai pu voir qu'il existait deja 2 disk bootcamp. Je les ai donc effacés via "diskutil eraseVolume free null disk*"  (l' * signifie que j'ai fait 2 fois la commande en changeant le numéro du disk, ofc)

Suite à cela, l'erreur à changé. J'ai dorénavant le message suivant :
"Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

Ayant vu qu'avec High Sierra il pouvait y avoir un problème non visible et non réparable, j'ai fais le test de redimensionnement de partition. Success.

Malgré ça, l'erreur subsiste. Et maintenant j'ai une image disque que je n'arrive pas à effacer :

```
/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk2
```

Et voici mon rendu de "diskutil list" :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         332.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +332.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            237.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk2
```

Voila, je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus... Je ne veux pas risquer de causer plus de problèmes, je me tourne donc vers vous !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Bonjour *rhimes
*
Bravo pour tes initiatives et l'affichage du tableau des disques et partitions.

Si tu regardes le partitionnement primaire de ton SSD -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         332.0 GB   disk0s2
```


tu vois que la partition-Système qui sert de base au *Conteneur apfs* = la *disk0s2* --> n'a qu'une capacité de *332 Go* pour un disque de *500 Go* de capacité. En y ajoutant la petite partition *EFI disk0s1* --> il y a donc *168 Go* d'espace libre actuellement (donc les blocs doivent être situés sur le disque en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2*).

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur disk1* > et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande --> il devrait être instructif : succès ou échec (et alors pour quel motif allégué).

----------

Note : un redémarrage va peut-être suffire à démonter le volume *Boot Camp* dont le statut est obscur.


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

Salut Macomaniac,

Voici le retour de la commande :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 168 068 038 656 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 500 068 036 608 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 500 067 006 464 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 331 999 997 952 to 500 068 036 608 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```

Et je te remets un coup de diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            237.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk2
```

En effet la partition système à récupérer le bon espace disque.

----

Edit: J'ai dejà tenté le redémarrage, mais ça ne change rien...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Le problème d'espace est réglé.

Pour l'image-disque *Boot Camp* : je suis plutôt déconcerté > car le volume se trouve monté avec un index de disque (*disk2*) et pas de partition > et sans mention d'un type de système de fichiers (qui permettrait ce montage) > non plus que de table de partition.

Passe l'une ou l'autre commande (*disk2* si c'est toujours l'index de l'image-disque):

```
diskutil info /Volumes/"Boot Camp"
diskutil info disk2
```


qui retourne un tableau d'informations sur le volume

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

```
Device / Media Name:      Disk Image

   Volume Name:              Boot Camp
   Mounted:                  No

   Content (IOContent):      None
   File System Personality:  ISO
   Type (Bundle):            cd9660
   Name (User Visible):      ISO 9660

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 Disk Image
   SMART Status:             Not Supported

   Disk Size:                2.8 GB (2779248640 Bytes) (exactly 5428220 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:          Yes
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Removable
   Media Removal:            Software-Activated

   Virtual:                  Yes
```

Merci de m'accorder de ton temps ^^


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

C'est une image-disque dont le système de fichiers est de type *ISO* > le nom de volume *Boot Camp* > lequel est déclaré non monté.

Teste les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk2
hdiutil attach disk2
hdiutil info
```


les 2 premières tentent de monter le volume *Boot Camp*

la 3è liste les images-disques en cours d'utilisation

Poste ce qui est retourné.


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

```
###@macbook-pro-de-### ~> diskutil mount disk2
Volume Boot Camp on disk2 mounted
```


```
###@macbook-pro-de-### ~> hdiutil attach disk2
hdiutil: attach failed - Fichier ou répertoire inexistant
```


```
###@macbook-pro-de-### ~> hdiutil info
framework       : 480.60.1
driver          : 10.13v480.60.1
================================================
image-path      : /Library/Application Support/BootCamp/WindowsSupport.dmg
image-alias     : /Library/Application Support/BootCamp/WindowsSupport.dmg
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Resources/CDiskImage.icns
image-type      : format comprimé en lecture seule UDIF (zlib)
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 5428220
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : false
autodiskmount   : TRUE
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : false
mounting user   : Celine
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : 704
/dev/disk2        /Volumes/Boot Camp
```


Voici les rendus des 3 commandes


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

C'est pas joli ça ? -->

```
image-path      : /Library/Application Support/BootCamp/WindowsSupport.dmg
```


traduction : chemin à l'image-disque --> va voir dans la *Bibliothèque Générale* > dossier *Application Support* > sous-dossier *BootCamp* --> tu vas trouver un objet : *WindowsSupport.dmg*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2
```


pour démonter l'image-disque

=> puis supprime manuellement le dmg.


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

Si ! ^^
Fait et fait.
J'ose retenté ou il manque une étape d'après toi ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> que je voie le paysage...


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            237.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

Comment se fait-il que *Boot Camp* soit toujours présent ? --> tu n'as pas pu supprimer le dmg ?


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

Aucune idée,

si si, je suis allée à la racine et je l'ai supprimé dans le dossier. Mais il est toujours dans le rendu du diskutil list.

Je redémarre pour voir.

---------------------

Edit :

AH, après redémarrage il a disparu


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            235.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2018)

C'est ce que j'allais te proposer (redémarrer). Tu avais affaire à une "résilience du *kernel*" (le noyau opérateur du Système). C'est lui qui prend en charge tous les montages de volumes sur les partitions > et qui parfois... conserve en mémoire l'image d'un volume monté > quand bien même son support a-t-il disparu.

----------

Tu peux retenter l'installation de Windows. RAS.


----------



## rhimes (30 Août 2018)

Merci bien ! Je tente et reviens ici si ça merdouille encore  En tout cas merci de ton temps !


----------------------

Edit :

ca fonctionne parfaitement ! Merci encore


----------



## Malcom.38 (29 Mai 2020)

Hello

J'ai le même problème concernant partition Bootcamp. J'ai tenté les manipulations citées au dessus sans résultats.
Je joins une capture écran du terminal.
Si il y a une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Malcom*

La commande pour récupérer l'espace libre manquant au *Conteneur apfs disk1* est :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


tu n'auras qu'à dire si ça a fonctionné.


----------



## Malcom.38 (30 Mai 2020)

Très efficace merci


----------

